# Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mich jetzt hier ganz normal angmeldet .Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben oder lesen .Nicht mal das Profil von mir ändern. Was mach ich denn da falsch oder liegt das gar nicht an mir ?

Kann mir da mal jemand helfen ?

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## kwoddel (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Hallo Robert

   muss ich das verstehen     du schreibst doch und ich kann das sogar lesen. Du wirst dich genauer ausdrücken müssen und dann wird dir sicher geholfen


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Hallo Frank

Ja hier bei Hilfe Support geht das sonst kann ich nix schreiben hier selbst in meinem eigenen Benutzerkonto kann ich nur das Passwort ändern sonst nix.
Der erzählt mir immer was von unberechtigtem Zugriff.aber ich bin doch angemeldet da muss ich doch wenigstens was in meinem Benutzerzentrum ändern können oder nicht .

Gruß Robert


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Öhm - weil du dein Benutzerkonto noch nicht freigeschaltet hast?!  Ich schick dir nochmal eine Mail über die du dann freigeschaltet wirst, wenn du sie bstätigt hast.

Die Mail-Adresse: hr.....dt@online.de ist doch noch aktuell und wird abgerufen?


----------



## kwoddel (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Hallo
Der Cheffe (Joachim) ist wohl zur Zeit beschäftigt, aber er wird sich deiner bestimmt annehmen. 



  Nehm ich mal an 


Siehste er war schneller !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

jap ist aktuell alles danke .Vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu plöde lach .

Gruß Robert


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Ja HAAAAAAAAAAAALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo - liest hier noch wer?  

@Robert
Du hast Mail - schick sie an den Absender zurück und ich schalte dich frei. So einfach kann das sein ...


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Ja halllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo was hab ich denn gemacht du must sie schon haben 


Beste Grüße


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

 na dann sag das doch einer ... 

Edit: Du bist frei geschaltet - dat nächste mal holst du deine Post aber gleich beim registrieren ab...  

Und an alle andern: lesen kann man aber doch?: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4937 und https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4902


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

ich habs doch gerade erst gemacht sie muss doch erst mal da sein das ich sie dir wieder schicken kann menno

Auch beste Grüße grins 
Robert


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Schon gut  ... aber die war sicher schon mal da  :

"Registriert seit: 16. September 2006"

ist wohl schon etwas her und hat damals vielleicht dein Spamfilter gefressen. Kommt leider garnicht so selten vor...


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Hallo Joachim

du erst mal danke geht nu alles .Sorry ist wohl irgendwie untergegangen bei der ganzen Post hier.

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

No Problem...


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

danke nochmal 
Sorry das nicht alle so schlau sind wie du und mal nachfragen müssen.Dachte eigentlich das ein Forum eigentlich dafür auch mal da ist .Wenn ihr das mal etwas einfacher macht dann hättet ihr auch nicht so viele Fragen dazu .

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Bitte?! Wasn nu los? Was hab ich dir denn getan?  Keine viertel Stunde nach deiner Nachfrage wurdest du frei geschaltet - und wer sich in einem Forum anmeldet sollte schon lesen können ...  

... wenn man sich denn bei der Anmeldung mal die Zeit nehmen würde, den Text zu lesen der nämlich genau deshalb da steht damit das hier nicht passiert.


Registrieren -> Bestättigungsmail ->Freigeschaltet == Registrierter User

Mail fehlt? -> Email falsch angegeben,Spamfilter falsch eingestellt -> Mail an Admin -> schaltet frei -> Registrierter User

Easy!


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Ich hatte alles versucht und es ging nicht also hab ich eine normale Frage gestellt du hast das superschnell erledigt wofür ich mich jetzt schon 3 mal bedankt habe.
Nur als Admin denke ich mal kannste dir sowas denken aber schreiben naja dir fällt es vielleicht alles leicht hier ich hab doch nur ganz normal gefragt wo ist denn dran das Problem mehr als bedanken kann ich mich doch nicht oder soll ich dich noch einladen.Es ist doch überhaupt nicht böse gemeint.
Aber jeder kann sich doch nicht immer so mit dem PC auskennen ich weis überhaupt nicht wo da das Problem liegt

Also nochmal danke
Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

 

Vielleicht liegts an den fehlenden Smilies? Ohne die bekommt man solche Sätze:



> Sorry das nicht alle so schlau sind wie du und mal nachfragen müssen.Dachte eigentlich das ein Forum eigentlich dafür auch mal da ist



schnell in den falschen Hals.  Und ja - für gewöhnlich reicht einmaliges bedanken aus.  

Wenn es Probleme mit den Smilies (oder auch Emoticion  ) gibt sag bescheid.


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

so nu iss aber gut   
Mit dem Satz haste wohl recht dahinter gehören smilies.Ich hatte auch nichts böse gemeint  

Ist alles in bester Ordnung.An eurer forum hatte ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht. Bin jetzt wieder drauf gekommen und kam nicht rein das war alles darum die Frage (seit September 2006 angemeldet).

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Uli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

welcome robert,
und nun lass bilder kommen:beeten: 
gruß uli


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

hallo Uli 
Klick auf die HP von mir sonst setz ich sie hier rein 

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Uli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

hallo robert,
respekt.großartige projekte 
gruß uli


----------



## robert37 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum kann ich denn hier nichts schreiben und aufrufen*

Danke Uli 
Da warste schneller   Ich ab dir gerade ne Nachricht geschickt.  

Gruß 
Robert


----------

